# FTP - irgendwie will es nicht



## MaKraKa (23. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

habe mir gestern ISConfig unter debian auf meinen Root gespielt. Läuft auch soweit alles. Nun habe ich alles angelegt, jedoch blicke ich nicht, wo ich ftp anlegen kann und wie ich dann darauf zugreife. 
Bin sicher nicht dumm und hab bissl Ahnung, aber hab alles versucht und nix gefunden. 
Habe 4 IPS. Die erste habe ich der beim rootserver anhängenden IP gegeben. Die anderen 3 habe ich bei INWX und schon auf die neuen IPS eingestellt. 

Wer kann mir da mit dem FTP weiterhelfen?

Gruß
MaKraKa


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2007)

Ganz einbfach:

1) Webseite anlegen.
2) Benutzer auf der Reiterkarte email & User anelegen. Soll der User Zugriff auf das Hauptverzeichnis des Webs haben, nicht vergessen, die "Administrator" Checkbox zu aktivieren.
3) Mit diesen Benutzerdaten die Du dort angelegt hast per FTP einloggen.

Das steht übrigens auch alles im Handbuch


----------



## MaKraKa (25. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Till, 

danke für deine Hilfe. Hat auch soweit jetzt geklappt. Nur leider habe ich das Problem, dass er mir bei der Hauptdomain keinen ftp login zulässt. Erhalte da die Meldung das nur "530 this Server is anonymus only". Wenn ich das mache, also dann ohne Daten, komem ich zwar auf den Server (was sicher nicht so sein soll), aber kann nix uppen. 
Auch über den Web-Ftp komme ich nicht dran. Erhalte immer die Meldung, dass Login falsch ist. 

Wenn ich von den weiteren externen urls, die auf eine der 4 ips gehen, auf nen anderen UserFTP zugreifen will, erhalte ich auch keine Verbindung. Kommt irgendwann was wegen Zeitlimit

Gruß
MaKraKa


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

FTP ist nicht abhängig von der Domain sondern vom Benutzernamen. Sie bitte nach, ob der Benutzer in der datei /etc/passwd steht.


----------



## MaKraKa (26. Nov. 2007)

Ja, stehen drin. Hab da aber auch ne Zeile dabei

web4_anonftp:x:12004:12004::/var/www/web4/ftp:/bin/false


Habs jetzt auch mit den anderen Daten auf der Hauptdomain versucht, aber auch wieder die Meldung wegen anonymus ftp...


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

Dann poste mal den Inhalt der proftpd.conf Datei.


----------



## MaKraKa (26. Nov. 2007)

###################################
#
# ISPConfig proftpd Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
DefaultAddress 127.0.0.1
<VirtualHost 217.xx.xx.xx4>
        DefaultRoot             ~
        AllowOverwrite          on
        Umask                   002
</VirtualHost>
<VirtualHost 217.xx.xx.xx5>
        DefaultRoot             ~
        AllowOverwrite          on
        Umask                   002
</VirtualHost>
<VirtualHost 217.xx.xx.xx6>
        DefaultRoot             ~
        AllowOverwrite          on
        Umask                   002
</VirtualHost>
<VirtualHost 217.xx.xx.xx7>
        DefaultRoot             ~
        AllowOverwrite          on
        Umask                   002
        <Anonymous /var/www/web4/ftp>
          User                          web4_anonftp
          Group                         web4_anonftp
          UserAlias                     anonymous web4_anonftp
          UserAlias                     guest web4_anonftp
          MaxClients                    10
          <Directory *>
            <Limit WRITE>
              DenyAll
            </Limit>
          </Directory>
          <Directory /var/www/web4/ftp/incoming>
            Umask                       002
            <Limit STOR>
              AllowAll
            </Limit>
            <Limit READ>
              DenyAll
            </Limit>
          </Directory>
        </Anonymous>
</VirtualHost>


----------



## MaKraKa (26. Nov. 2007)

auf der xx7 sollte normal auch eine domain laufen. user hab ich angelegt etc. also auch wie oben beschrieben


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

Poste bitte die proftpd.conf Datei, nicht die proftpd_ispconfig.conf Datei.


----------



## MaKraKa (26. Nov. 2007)

öhm, die gibt es nicht

hab nur 
proftpd_ispconfig.conf
und
proftpd_ispconfig.conf~




das hätte ich noch
vsftpd.conf


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

Wirf bitte mal einen Blick in das perfect setup tutorial für Deoine Linuxdistribution und installiere proftpd wie es dort beschrieben ist.


----------



## MaKraKa (26. Nov. 2007)

Hab ich versucht, aber erhalte dann:

Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
permitted by applicable law.
debian64:~# apt-get install proftpd ucf
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
ucf is already the newest version.
Suggested packages:
  proftpd-doc
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  vsftpd
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  proftpd
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B/847kB of archives.
After unpacking 2286kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Preconfiguring packages ...
(Reading database ... 38429 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing vsftpd ...
Stopping FTP server: vsftpd.
Selecting previously deselected package proftpd.
(Reading database ... 38385 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking proftpd (from .../proftpd_1.3.0-19_amd64.deb) ...
Setting up proftpd (1.3.0-19) ...
Starting ftp server: proftpd - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'debian64' error: Name or servic                                             e not known
 - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'debian64'
 - error: no valid servers configured
 - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
 failed!
invoke-rc.d: initscript proftpd, action "start" failed.
dpkg: error processing proftpd (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 proftpd
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)


----------



## MaKraKa (26. Nov. 2007)

ok, hab mal geschaut. proftp verzeichnis war da und das file dann auch. hab auch die ipv6 geändert, wie da in der anleitung steht.


----------



## MaKraKa (26. Nov. 2007)

#
# /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf -- This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file.
# To really apply changes reload proftpd after modifications.
# 

# Includes DSO modules
Include /etc/proftpd/modules.conf

# Set off to disable IPv6 support which is annoying on IPv4 only boxes.
UseIPv6                off

ServerName            "Debian"
ServerType            standalone
DeferWelcome            off

MultilineRFC2228        on
DefaultServer            on
ShowSymlinks            on

TimeoutNoTransfer        600
TimeoutStalled            600
TimeoutIdle            1200

DisplayLogin                    welcome.msg
DisplayFirstChdir               .message
ListOptions                    "-l"

DenyFilter            \*.*/

DefaultRoot ~
IdentLookups off
ServerIdent on "FTP Server ready."

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port                21

# In some cases you have to specify passive ports range to by-pass
# firewall limitations. Ephemeral ports can be used for that, but
# feel free to use a more narrow range.
# PassivePorts                    49152 65534

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
# (such as xinetd)
MaxInstances            30

# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
User                proftpd
Group                nogroup

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
# (second parm) from being group and world writable.
Umask                022  022
# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.
AllowOverwrite            on

# Uncomment this if you are using NIS or LDAP to retrieve passwords:
# PersistentPasswd        off

# Be warned: use of this directive impacts CPU average load!
#
# Uncomment this if you like to see progress and transfer rate with ftpwho
# in downloads. That is not needed for uploads rates.
# UseSendFile            off

TransferLog /var/log/proftpd/xferlog
SystemLog   /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log

<IfModule mod_tls.c>
TLSEngine off
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_quota.c>
QuotaEngine on
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_ratio.c>
Ratios on
</IfModule>


# Delay engine reduces impact of the so-called Timing Attack described in
# http://security.lss.hr/index.php?page=details&ID=LSS-2004-10-02
# It is on by default. 
<IfModule mod_delay.c>
DelayEngine on
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_ctrls.c>
ControlsEngine        on
ControlsMaxClients    2
ControlsLog           /var/log/proftpd/controls.log
ControlsInterval      5
ControlsSocket        /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_ctrls_admin.c>
AdminControlsEngine on
</IfModule>

# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.

# <Anonymous ~ftp>
#   User                ftp
#   Group                nogroup
#   # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp"
#   UserAlias            anonymous ftp
#   # Cosmetic changes, all files belongs to ftp user
#   DirFakeUser    on ftp
#   DirFakeGroup on ftp
# 
#   RequireValidShell        off
# 
#   # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins
#   MaxClients            10
# 
#   # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed
#   # in each newly chdired directory.
#   DisplayLogin            welcome.msg
#   DisplayFirstChdir        .message
# 
#   # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot
#   <Directory *>
#     <Limit WRITE>
#       DenyAll
#     </Limit>
#   </Directory>
# 
#   # Uncomment this if you're brave.
#   # <Directory incoming>
#   #   # Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
#   #   # (second parm) from being group and world writable.
#   #   Umask                022  022
#   #            <Limit READ WRITE>
#   #            DenyAll
#   #            </Limit>
#   #            <Limit STOR>
#   #            AllowAll
#   #            </Limit>
#   # </Directory>
# 
# </Anonymous>



------------------------

wenn ich den restart wie in anleitung mache, kommt:

debian64:~# /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
Stopping ftp server: proftpd.
Starting ftp server: proftpd - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'debian64' error: Name or service not known
 - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'debian64'
 - error: no valid servers configured
 - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
 failed!
debian64:~#


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Du musst mal den Hostnamen Deines Servers richtig setzen, damit proftpd überhaupt startet.

1) den vollen Hostnamen, z.B. server1.domain.tld in die Datei /etc/hostname eintragen.
2) aufrufen:

hostname -F /etc/hostname

3) Sicherstellen dass für den Hostnamen eine Zeile in /etc/hosts drin steht, die auf die IP Adresse Deines Servers verweist.


----------



## MaKraKa (27. Nov. 2007)

So, hab eben geschaut

Da steht keine Zeile drinne mit der IP


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Dann füg doch eine ein. Faormat:

IPAdresse HostnameDesServers


----------



## MaKraKa (27. Nov. 2007)

So, ok is drinne. Hab das gleich für alle 4 ips gemacht

Mal zwischen drin "Danke für deine Geduld, die du hast"


----------



## MaKraKa (27. Nov. 2007)

Mhh, übers webftp komme ich nun mit den Daten rein, aber ned über ftp ^^


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep ftp

und

iptables -L


----------



## MaKraKa (27. Nov. 2007)

tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     1312/proftpd: (acce



------------------------------


Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2007)

Das ist soweit ok und das Problem liegt wohl nicht auf dem Server. Ist der Server hinter einem Router oder einer externen Firewall? Dann muss der Port für FTP dort freigeschaltet und auf die interne IP weitergeleitet sein.


----------



## MaKraKa (28. Nov. 2007)

Mhh, ich glaube ich bestelle den Root direkt wieder ab. So viel "STress" und Arbeit hatte ich mit bisher keinem meiner Root-Server.


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2007)

Vorab, wenn webftp geht, dann funktioniert der FTP Server einwandfrei. Welchen externen FTP-Client hast Du denn verwendet und bist Du sicher, dass Du den gleichen Usernamen und Passwort wie beim WebFTP verwendet hast? Welches Basis-Installationsimage hast Du denn bei Deinem Hoster ausgewählt?


----------



## MaKraKa (29. Nov. 2007)

Sodelle, also ich komme mit nem FTp Tool jetzt drauf. 

Aber habe nun folgendes Problem. 

Beim Server sind 4IPs dabei. 

Endnummer xx4, xx5, xx6, xx7

Ich habe bei einem Paket auch die 7 zugeordnet im ISPConf. Leider komme ich aber nur mit der xx4 auf den FTP Bereich drauf. Im Adminbereich habe ich auch die 4 und 5,6,7 als weitere IPS eingetragen

Woran kann das liegen, dass der mir die Domains nicht anspricht. Also die hab ich extern bei INWX und auf die neuen IPs eingetragen.


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Laut Deinem netstat output in post #21 lauscht proftpd auf allen verfügbaren IP Adressen, es dürfte also keinen Unterschied machen, welche Du nimmst. Es macht für ptoftpd auch keinen Unterschied, ob die IP's in ISPConfig überhaupt angelegt sind, da er wie gesagt für alle IP's auf dem Server funktioniert.

Hast Du die IP Adressen in Deiner Netzwerkkonfiguration hinterlegt? Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ifconfig


----------



## MaKraKa (30. Nov. 2007)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:4D:85:06:58
          inet addr:xxx.xx.xx.x34  Bcast:xxx.xx.xx.x55  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1436402 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:283262 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:394693918 (376.4 MiB)  TX bytes:31911443 (30.4 MiB)
          Interrupt:21

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:339 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:339 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:20589 (20.1 KiB)  TX bytes:20589 (20.1 KiB)


----------



## Till (30. Nov. 2007)

Du hast die anderen IP Adressen garnicht konfiguriert, daher kannst Du auch nicht drauf zugreifen. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten.

1) Du konfigurierst die IP Adressen in den Konfigurationsdateien Deiner Linuxdistribution oder mit einem SYstemtool wie Yast, falls es ein SuSE ist.

2) Du aktivierst die automatische IP Konfiguration in ISPConfig in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php Danach musst Du etwas an den Server-Einstellungen (im ISPConfig Web Interface) ändern und auf speichern klicken, damit er die neue Konfiguration übernimmt.


----------

